# Happy Birthday Canada !



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2020)

A Canuck in a bar once told me that " One day Canada will rule the world, then everybody will be sorry". eh !  lol. 

Bill


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 1, 2020)

I wouldn't be sorry to have their health care system or their national/natural politeness.

They can keep their winters.

Happy Birthday, Canada.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone, for your warm best wishes.  This year will be a very different Canada Day celebration...very few live public celebrations or large gatherings.  Nevertheless, still a good time to celebrate the many things for which we can be both proud and thankful.  Happy Canada Day to all my compatriots on here!  Enjoy and stay safe.  

And P.S. to vacationtime1:  The new North American free trade agreement comes into effect today.  Your trade reps did not do a good job of reading the fine print.  Buried in there is that we will now get to send 50% of our coldest winter days down to you and bring your winter weather on those days up here!!!  It's all about sharing!  LOL.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 1, 2020)

Happy Canada day.  I miss seeing all those maple leaf flags today.  I love the Canadian flag.


----------



## theo (Jul 1, 2020)

Nicest people on the planet, by and large. Happy Birthday, Canada!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Happy Canada day.  I miss seeing all those maple leaf flags today.  I love the Canadian flag.



When I was a kid, the Canadian flag reminded me of maple syrup. I also thought that maple syrup was made in Canada and every one lived in a log cabin like in Log Cabin syrup. 

Bill


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 1, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> ...Buried in there is that we will now get to send 50% of our coldest winter days down to you and bring your winter weather on those days up here!!!  It's all about sharing!  LOL.








*Bring it on!*


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> And P.S. to vacationtime1: The new North American free trade agreement comes into effect today. Your trade reps did not do a good job of reading the fine print. Buried in there is that we will now get to send 50% of our coldest winter days down to you and bring your winter weather on those days up here!!! It's all about sharing! LOL.


Make it happen fast, the last week has been a scorcher here in Florida. The Sahara dust goes with the weather too.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday to my friends up North. Great and friendly people.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 2, 2020)

*Take off!
To the Great White North!
Take off!
It's a beauty way to go....




*


----------



## Cornell (Jul 2, 2020)

Happy birthday Canada.  We love our northern neighbors.


----------



## cissy (Jul 2, 2020)

Happy birthday Canada!


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 2, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Make it happen fast, the last week has been a scorcher here in Florida. The Sahara dust goes with the weather too.



Unfortunately for you, the wording only deals with our COLDEST winter days, not our hottest summer days!!  LOL!!

The forecast here in Toronto for the next week is for continuing high temperatures between 31C and 34C (88F and 93F).  That always comes with humidity, so it will feel more like 35C to 41C (95F to 106F).  That's plenty warm enough, thanks.  So luckily no need for your sweltering heat, nor the Sahara dust!!  We'll let you know in January.  We have such good negotiators!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 2, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> View attachment 22828



To borrow a phrase from the folk group, The Kingston Trio:  "Gone to pancakes, everyone."  

Actually the real answer is, we're holding it back as a strategic reserve to negotiate in return for PPE when the second wave of Covid-19 hits!


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 2, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> To borrow a phrase from the folk group, The Kingston Trio:  "Gone to pancakes, everyone."
> 
> Actually the real answer is, we're holding it back as a strategic reserve to negotiate in return for PPE when the second wave of Covid-19 hits!



Well... as Alleyne FitzHerbert, the 1st Baron St Helens, once said.

"When dealing with Canadians, it is advantageous to seem to be negotiating from a position of weakness, for when faced with an abject opponent, they become concession-happy and will accede to almost anything."


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 2, 2020)

_O Canada _from a 7 year old (video should start at approx 19:05)


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Imagine how the voice of Roger Doucet would sound with more current recording equipment - nonetheless, simply outstanding here even given the recording quality of the day:


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 2, 2020)

And this is how a crowd should sing a national anthem:


----------



## Cornell (Jul 2, 2020)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Canadian national anthem.  

@bbodb1 I used to go to the Blackhawks game with my dad at the old Chicago Stadium. EAR SPLITTING national anthems in that arena.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 2, 2020)

We need hockey back......


----------



## Cornell (Jul 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> We need hockey back......


And a lot of other things!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> We need hockey back......



Don't we ever.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> We need hockey back......


Crossing my fingers that this arena below me will be seeing some playoff action in the next few weeks if the rumours are true.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2020)

So it is looking fairly certain Toronto and Edmonton will be the bubble cities - one hates to think this way, but what happens if COVID-19 finds its way into one of the bubbles but not the other?

A lot of questions (with some answers) at: 


			https://nhl.bamcontent.com/images/assets/binary/317384682/binary-file/file.pdf


----------

